# Financially feasible?



## countrylovin (Jun 2, 2010)

We are in our 50's, but want to start a "backyard herd" for enjoyment and to help with finances, i.e., eggs, sheep wool, lamb meat, goat milk... I'm not sure where to begin. We both work outside the home, so we need something that does not tie us down too much. I am home by early afternoon and LOVE to work outside...just need the animals!

Any suggestions for us?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 3, 2010)

I suggest you start small and work your way up to see what you can handle (and want to handle).  Chickens are a good place to start.  You can start selling eggs and meat (if you want to raise meat chickens).  

I'd probably go to sheep next.  They're pretty easy to raise and faily low maintenance.  If you're wanting to sell fleece, it's going to add some work.   You'll have to find a good shearer so the wool comes off nicely and there are no second cuts (little pieces that make it undesireable for spinning).  You'll also want to make sure the sheep have coats to protect the fleece from getting vegetable matter in it.  Also, some colored breeds get faded by the sun.  You don't have to do all that, but you won't get top dollar for your fleeces.  It's fairly difficult to make money on fleeces unless you work hard at it and market it well.  If you're going to sell lamb, you'll want to find a breed that has decent carcass qualities as well, or you can cross breed with a meat type ram so all the offspring are marketed and you keep only the purebred ewes for their fleece.  

Goats are easy to raise as well, but beware if you milk it's going to tie you to the farm.  Also, in many states it's illegal to sell raw milk, so just keep that in mind.  Some people don't care and sell it anyways, and some people sell "shares" of their animal so they can sell it.  

As most people will tell you, it's more likely that your animals will cost you money, not make you money.  There's another thread in the "Everything Else Goats" section.  I can't remember the title of it, but it talks about the same stuff!  I'll go find it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's that other thread.  

MONEY


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 3, 2010)

I would also suggest starting with chickens. I would also advise against sheep with wool. If you want to do sheep, I would suggest getting the hair kind that you don't have to shear. Sheep have to be shorn before the heat really comes and if you don't shear yourself, it would be very difficult to find a shearer to come for just a couple animals. As Aggie said, you also need to properly handle the fleece if you want to get any decent money.

With goats or cows, you have to faithfully milk twice a day. As Aggie said, it will definitely tie you down. They should also be milked as close to every 12 hours as you can possibly do it. You also have to do something with the milk so you need to be honest with yourself if you have time to make cheese and yogurt.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 3, 2010)

With any milking animal, keep in mind that not only the milking takes time, but you also need time for filtering, sanitizing, cooling, etc... Also milking takes a fair amount of equipment (which takes up space and can be expensive).

I had goats, and now that I don't, I realize how much time I got back in my life. I do miss the milk though.

My chickens take up very little of my time. About 15 minutes every morning to feed and water. Another 5 later in the morning to check eggs. Another 5 minutes in the evening to check feed and water again. About 30 min. once a week to clean coops and rake runs. I have 19 chickens in 3 separate runs right now although 4 pullets will go in with the other 6 hens soon. Meat chicken housing only needs to be temporary, only a few months at most unless you raise capons. Also, with chickens, you don't need hay so feed storage is a lot easier. I only use 2 bales of straw a year for bedding, although I do have some gigantic white pines that provide bushels of soft, aromatic needles for bedding.

Plus, chickens eat a lot of scraps.

Also, start with things one at a time. As you establish a routine with each "thing" it becomes easier to add others.

For instance, we began with a garden. The next year, chickens. Year after that, canning. Then dairy goats. Now that I no longer have dairy goats, DH and I are thinking either pheasants or a beehive for next year.


----------



## countrylovin (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks to all for your good advice.  I understand about the base costs involved as we prepare for animals, as we are just now finishing our fencing. The next step is the electric wire...to keep a dog and other predators out.  The shed will be a simple one with three sides, and should not be too costly. My main concern is the cost of feed for chickens, goats &/or sheep.

The reason for sheep is to help clear our land, and as mentioned before, to learn to work with wool. I appreciate knowing that unless I market it well, I may not make a profit. 

Is it costly to feed a goat the right kind of food, in order to have the milk taste right? I'm actually more interested in using goats' milk for making soap, as I have issues with regular soaps.  Does anyone have experience with making and selling goat soap?

The advice to start small is well-taken. A dream can get out of hand without knowledge of those who have done this before.

Thanks, again.


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 7, 2010)

i would like to suggest rabbits. they are very easy to care for and hutches are cheeper to build than a large pen for goats or sheep, and you dont have to milk or sheer them. we started with 3 does and 1 buck for meat for ourselves, and as people found out we had butcher rabbits, we started selling some of them. we now have 18 does and 3 bucks and a waiting list for babies ( i dont want any more than that- i dont want it to feel like a job). it takes me less than an hour in the morning and 1/2 hour at night, and some added time when i breed. with fewer animals it will take less time.

i also agree on the chickens, they dont take much time either.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 7, 2010)

What kind of land do you need cleared? That could be a difference in whether you'd want sheep or goats.


----------

